# Wellness Super 5 Mix Just For Puppies



## Feezy24 (Oct 18, 2010)

I am just wondering if this is a good food for my 3 month old GSD. I read somewhere that it was for large breed puppies, but I cant find that label anywhere on the bag. Any answers? Thanks!


----------



## AggieGSD (Oct 2, 2010)

I use their Large Breed Puppy Mix. It is the darker blue bag. (top is yellow bottom is dark blue), On the bottom right it says Super5Mix then under that it says Puppy Health. Right in the middle it says Large Breed Puppy

It works just fine for Max (13 wk old GSD)

I supplement meat too...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't feed kibble, but if I did, this is what I would feed. It has the proper ratio of calcium and phosphorus for large breed puppy growth. The company is reputable as well.
The only other kibble I would feed would be Orijen. Wellness is easier to get in my area.


----------



## Feezy24 (Oct 18, 2010)

AggieGSD said:


> I use their Large Breed Puppy Mix. It is the darker blue bag. (top is yellow bottom is dark blue), On the bottom right it says Super5Mix then under that it says Puppy Health. Right in the middle it says Large Breed Puppy
> 
> It works just fine for Max (13 wk old GSD)
> 
> I supplement meat too...


Ok thanks for the info I will definitely look into that bag next time. Also I was wondering because my vet said my GSD was under weight at about 32.8 lbs


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

I switched from Canidae lamb and rice to Wellness large breed puppy and now my 8 week old puppy has mostly firm poo instead of pudding. The only thing is I started mixing canned pumpkin in his Canidae because the fiber might help and now he won't eat the Wellness without it. He doesn't seem to like the taste of the Wellness, not that he's fussy since he loves eating his poo (I know, gross, sorry for sharing!)


----------



## AggieGSD (Oct 2, 2010)

Feezy24 said:


> Ok thanks for the info I will definitely look into that bag next time. Also I was wondering because my vet said my GSD was under weight at about 32.8 lbs


does not seem underweight to me my GSD was 28 lbs at 12 weeks and everybody kept saying how big he looks...


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

I've been feeding Remi Wellness Just for Puppy, and I'm happy with it so far. The breeder had him on TOTW Bison/Venison, but after some research here, I didn't like it for him & he had slight diarrhea. When I began adding the Wellness, his stools got better, and now they're normal. I did special order the large breed puppy version from my feed store, though, as no one in my area carried anything except the standard Just for Puppy food.


----------



## Feezy24 (Oct 18, 2010)

AggieGSD said:


> does not seem underweight to me my GSD was 28 lbs at 12 weeks and everybody kept saying how big he looks...


Same here, when my vet told me that I was thinking why would he be underweight. But I'm going transition him into the correct Wellness food for him (Large Breed For Puppies)


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

just started my 4 month old on it and he has had liquid poo every since


----------



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

I had very good luck Transitioning to Wellness 5 for large breed puppies. Timber's poo was the best poo he's ever had on the different foods we've tried.
Right now we are transitioning to Orijen but now Im wondering if I made a mistake.
I miss the nice firm poopies!!! 
SARASMITH~ I totally understand about the nasty poo poo eating.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Val-Hi King Timber said:


> I had very good luck Transitioning to Wellness 5 for large breed puppies. Timber's poo was the best poo he's ever had on the different foods we've tried.
> Right now we are transitioning to Orijen but now Im wondering if I made a mistake.
> I miss the nice firm poopies!!!
> SARASMITH~ I totally understand about the nasty poo poo eating.


I switched from Wellness Super 5 LBP to Orijen over a one month period. There was some transition going on but now she is on Orijen and the output is less and better than ever.


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

I will be feeding my pup wellness starting tomorrow, hopefully she does fine with it.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Of course, it is best to go by physical exam of a puppy because they vary in height, structure etc. But 30 some lbs at 3 months would definitely be in a very normal range. 

GSD pups should be on the thin side.


----------

